# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Quedada Viernes 17 de Agosto.

## Rafa505

Bueno, he estado mandando algunos mps y viendo que hay respuesta positiva abro el post para que comentemos y se apunte más gente.

La quedada sería en "El Laberinto", ¿la hora?, ¿18:00?.

En un principio era el viernes pero hay gente que se va y para que pueda venir el máximo posible de gente pues sería el jueves.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Pero no era el viernes?? Pues yo de momento voy

----------


## Rafa505

> En un principio era el viernes pero hay gente que se va (*de vacaciones o a donde sea*) y para que pueda venir el máximo posible de gente pues sería el jueves.

----------


## Linaje

El laberinto donde esta? en Madrid o Getafe.
Yo el jueves estaré en Mostoles y sí puedo no dudaré en ir.

----------


## Rafa505

En Madrid, enfrente de Magia E-studio.

----------


## Rafa505

¿Hay alguien que no haya escrito que tenga pensado venir?.

----------


## popt

Yo intentaré pasarme... aunque no puedo asegurar nada, últimamente acabo liado todas las tardes y ya he dejado a bastante gente tirada con lo que no me atrevo a decir que estaré seguro...

----------


## Rafa505

AL FINAL SI NO OS IMPORTA QUEDAMOS EL VIERNES (si, en mayúsculas  :Smile1: ).

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> ya he dejado a bastante gente tirada


Juramelo!

 :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

¡Contentos nos tienes ultimamente!

----------


## BusyMan

¿Por qué siempre quedáis cuando estoy fuera de Madrid?

Lo hacéis a propósito, ¿verdad?

----------


## Rafa505

Venga, para que pueda venir Busyman lo dejamos para la semana que viene, que igual hay visita de fuera, ¿quedamos el jueves?, ¿a que hora?.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Para todo aquel que esté interesado hoy vamos a ir a la Sala Houdini Carlos Vinuesa, Pablo Poza & Bro. y yo.

Ahi lo dejo caer por si alguien se anima.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Dow

ala, al final curré de tarde y no me enteré de nada... Miguel Díaz! si fuerais mañana también estaríamos Mario y yo! bueno, Mario no sé.

----------


## Benji_

> Venga, para que pueda venir Busyman lo dejamos para la semana que viene, que igual hay visita de fuera, ¿quedamos el jueves?, ¿a que hora?.


¡Aaargh! Es el cumple de mi "costilla", ¿Alguna posibilidad de miercoles o viernes, o así? Y yo que había hecho firme proposito de asistir...   :Oops:  

Un saludo

----------


## Dow

que sea vierneees, maldición!

----------


## Rafa505

Yo puedo el miércoles.
Venga, pues de momento como no hay nada resuelto quedamos el miércoles que es cuando todos podemos hasta ahora.

----------


## Dow

miércoles 22 de agosto a  qué hora y dónde?

----------


## Rafa505

17:30
En "el laberinto".
Si a alguien se le ocurre algo mejor que diga, que esto es por poner algo.

----------


## mariio

no estoy en madrid
recorcholis!

----------


## Benji_

> 17:30
> En "el laberinto".
> Si a alguien se le ocurre algo mejor que diga, que esto es por poner algo.


El laberinto es el pub que hay enfrente de magia estudio ¿no?

¿Habemus quorum? Que yo me estoy planteando el ir y todo eh?  :Wink1: 

¿Quienes iran/iremos?

Un saludo

----------


## Dow

yo voooooy

----------


## Rafa505

> El laberinto es el pub que hay enfrente de tienda de magia ¿no?


Sí.

Yo voy.

----------


## B3L7R4N

Me apunto. ¿Para darla por terminada a qué hora más o menos? Tengo que hacer unas cosillas por Madrid antes y no sé si podré estar ahí justo a las cinco y media no pasa nada si llego un poco más tarde ¿no?.
Saludos

----------


## Dow

estaremos allí un ratillo, asique no creo que pase nada

----------


## Benji_

> Iniciado por Benji_
> 
> El laberinto es el pub que hay enfrente de tienda de magia ¿no?
> 
> 
> Sí.
> 
> Yo voy.


tienda de magia = magiastudio  :117:  Pues voy a intentar pasarme, que igual además tengo que ir a Madrid a por un regalo "in extremis"  :Smile1: 

Un saludo

----------


## Benji_

Osea que al final vamos a ser la elevada cantidad de ... 3 personas (mas beltran y popt variables), ¿Tamos que lo tiramos eh?  :117: DDDD

 ¿Sigue en pie no? (Que me veo yo solo en el "Laberinto" y sin conocer ni al tato   :Oops:  

Un saludo

----------


## Rafa505

Sigue en pie.
Casi siempre viene más gente de la que se apunta, esperemos que esta vez sea igual.

----------


## mariio

otro dia que pueda yooooooooooo

----------


## B3L7R4N

Creo que al final no me voy a poder pasar per... quien sabe. 
Lo siento, a la próxima no falto.
Saludos

----------


## Dow

pues al final los tres... Benji, Rafa y el Dow ese

----------


## Benji_

> pues al final los tres... Benji, Rafa y el Dow ese


Ahora eso sí, lo hemos pasado de lujo (al menos yo  :Wink1: ), fíjate que hasta me empieza a llamar la mágia con palitas  :Wink1: 

En serio, espero no haberos rallado demasiado con mis juegos/historieta  :Wink1:  y prometo repetir la experiencia.

Un saludo

----------


## popt

> Iniciado por Dow
> 
> pues al final los tres... Benji, Rafa y el Dow ese
> 
> 
> Ahora eso sí, lo hemos pasado de lujo (al menos yo ), fíjate que hasta me empieza a llamar la mágia con palitas 
> 
> En serio, espero no haberos rallado demasiado con mis juegos/historieta  y prometo repetir la experiencia.
> 
> Un saludo


Siento mucho no haberme podido pasar... acabé tarde del trabajo y tuve que irme directamente a una cena... a ver si a la próxima puedo.

----------


## mariio

otro dia

----------

